# Scott Spark RC 24 with mods



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

I finally got this bike finished after working on it for over a year.Its an incredible XC & Downhill bike for the little guys/girls.Had alot of the parts from older bikes already.
Frame: 2010 Scott Spark RC JR 24"
Bottom Bracket: Race Face Ti 107mm
Brake Levers: Tek Pro
Brakes Rear: Scott Pro
Brakes Front: Scott Pro
Cables/housing: XTR (have white XTR Yumeya I will be installing)
Cassette: XT 11-32
Chain: KMC X-10 SL
Crank Set: Middleburn RS-7, 160mm
- Crank Arms:
- Crank Bolts: SRP Ti
- Outer Ring: BBG Bashguard
- Middle Ring: Middleburn Aluminum hardcoat 32T
- Inner Ring: Middleburn Aluminum hardcoat 22T
- Ring Bolts: A2Z aluminum
Derailleur Front: Deore
Derailleur Rear: XTR 970 low normal mid cage with Aluminum and Nylon bolts
Fork: Rock Shox Sid Race carbon 80mm with custom v-brake adaptor
Grips: Scott
Handle Bar: Easton monkey lite carbon riser cut down to 25”
Headset: Scott
Headset cap bolt: Scott cap with aluminum bolt
Headset spacers: J&L Ti
Pedals: Wellgo WR1 with Ti axles and skateboard tape for more grip
Quick Releases: Front = J&L Ti Bolt on, Rear = Mavic SLR Ti QR
Rear Shock: X-Fusion Air shock with adjustable rebound damping 
Seat: Scott
Seat Binder: Scott QR with Ti bolt
Seat Post: Thompson Elite with KCNC upper yokes and Ti bolts
Shifters: Deore
Stem: Carbon Cycles carbon stem 60mm
Tire Front: Chen Shin
Tire Rear: Chen Shin
Tubes: Kenda
Wheel Set (entire): Stock
- Rims: Alex Ace 20
- Spokes: Scott
- Nipples: Scott
- Hub Front: Scott RC
- Hub Rear: Scott RC
Misc. Options: All bolts have been changed to aluminum, Ti, nylon
Weight: 23lbs
I was building my wife and I new bikes and had ordered a pile of Ti & Aluminum bolts so he got the scraps.
May go with Eclipse tubes when the 24" version comes out.I was going to get some MowJoe tires @ 420 grams, but when I weighed these huge knobbed CST tires I was shocked they were both only 500 grams each, I thought they would have come in well over 600 grams each.We often are riding in mud so these tires have worked very well.
4 mods I made to this bike really helped his riding in technical single track and/or downhilling.
- Sid Race fork with dual air,adj. rebound, compression damping.
- Wide riser bar (this also made a huge difference on his hardtail)
-Low normal rear deraiileur ( way faster down shifts,especially under a load)
-Light Middleburn 160mm cranks.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow, that looks amazing! Thanks for the detailed report and pictures.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow, nice job.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

That's sweet!


----------



## bugger (Aug 24, 2004)

*Where did yo find that shock?*

My son has the Spark 20 and I am trying to find a 125mm or so air shock - where did you find yours?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

bugger said:


> My son has the Spark 20 and I am trying to find a 125mm or so air shock - where did you find yours?


That is the stock X-Fushion 02 air shock.I measured it & its 125mm eyelet to eyelet, so it should work on the Spark 20". Someone on here with a Spark 24 was looking at getting a Rockshox or Manituo air shock ( maybe msimmons ?).Not sure if they have the size you need, but bikewagon.com has great prices on Rockshox Monarch air shocks.


----------



## Gaprider4Life (May 19, 2008)

*125mm O2R*



bugger said:


> My son has the Spark 20 and I am trying to find a 125mm or so air shock - where did you find yours?


Give me a call @ the X-Fusion Office and I can get you one of these cute little guys. I have about a handful of stock on them.

John Valera
X-Fusion-Shox USA
USA Sales/Service Mgr.
831-221-5047
[email protected]


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet build. That's the way all kids bikes should be.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Tig.


----------



## Rondo (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! 

Beautiful bike!

How much do you recon you've got wrapped up into it?

Too bad we can't buy something like this production....


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Its a shame we can't even buy a stock Spark RC jr 24 anymore.:madman:
I would guess including the price of the bike $2500.00 cnd. Considering he's does very well on adult rides where we are climbing in the Rockies for 1 to 1 1/2 hours before descending for an 1 hour & everyone in the group is riding $5000.00 plus bikes, it was money well spent. He's growing slow so he will get 3 years out of this bike.Shouldn't have to much trouble selling it when he's done with it or pass it down to his sister.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Fork?*

Is it a 26" fork?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, 26". You can see the adaptor to relocate is V-brake posts.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Bike looks amazing. Can quite tell from the pictures. Could you run disc brakes on the back. 

thx
Jeff


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

rideitall said:


> Bike looks amazing. Can quite tell from the pictures. Could you run disc brakes on the back.
> 
> thx
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff
Yes, It can run discs front & rear, however the V-Brakes work excellent on this bike & the wheelset is very light with the Scott RC hubs & the Ace 20 rims.Most disc hubs would be way heavier unless you pony up for Extralite hubs @ $900.00.


----------



## surftime (Nov 15, 2010)

incredible bike

how tall and heavy is he and how much air pressure do you have the shocks set with?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

surftime said:


> incredible bike
> 
> how tall and heavy is he and how much air pressure do you have the shocks set with?


He is 4' 6" and 68 lbs.
Rear shock = 50 psi.
Sid fork = 50 psi in pos. & Neg. chambers.
Running a good amount of rebound damping front & rear, helps keep those little wheels from pogoing & swapping in the root clusters & rock gardens.The suspension works incredible on this bike at these settings. If he's heading towards big jumps/drops he will turn the dail on the top of the right fork tube to increase compression damping for the hard landings.
The bike fits him perfect right now, so will get one more year out of this bike. Also have lots of room to stretch out the riding position.Stem is all the way down ( no spacers under)
& is only 60mm length.
The 26" wheel fork raised the front end slightly but had no negetive affects on climbing. The increased head angle did help with stability bombing down mountains.


----------



## duffin (Jul 25, 2011)

I think your boy is ready for a XS 26 frame which means I can buy this bike, right?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

duffin said:


> I think your boy is ready for a XS 26 frame which means I can buy this bike, right?


Still small for his age, so still room to grow on this bike.He's got at least one more year on this one.


----------



## Shakeandbake (Jan 2, 2012)

Great bike! More like a piece of art!

What is the lowest you can get the seat on a 24" Spark Jr? My son is six years old and 4'1" and I am trying to decide between a 20" or a 24"

Thanks


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Shakeandbake said:


> Great bike! More like a piece of art!
> 
> What is the lowest you can get the seat on a 24" Spark Jr? My son is six years old and 4'1" and I am trying to decide between a 20" or a 24"
> 
> Thanks


Thank you. The seat is 28" all the way down, this with a 26" fork so slightly lower with a stock fork.My son is 4 6" & when the seat height is set correct for XC riding he has 4 3/4" of seatpost showing.I would go for the 24", seems like it would fit him & those bigger wheels roll over rough terrain better.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

the magical question: does anyone know of a Scott Spark RC 24 for sale out there...

would suit my little boy well


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

*KMC X-10 SL chain on a 9 speed cassette?*

? how does the KMC X-10 SL chain work on (what i believe to be) a 9 speed cassette ?

is it smooth?

ps. i'm thinking of running a 1x9 scenario on my little man's Soctt Spark


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Great thread, So how many kids do you have? I know you built that xs Carbon bike too.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

biobike said:


> ? how does the KMC X-10 SL chain work on (what i believe to be) a 9 speed cassette ?
> 
> is it smooth?
> 
> ps. i'm thinking of running a 1x9 scenario on my little man's Soctt Spark


The 10 speed chain works perfect on the 9 speed cassette. I run the same chain on both of my bikes - also 9 speeds and they shift perfect.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Jordan300 said:


> Great thread, So how many kids do you have? I know you built that xs Carbon bike too.


2 kids.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

nice on the KMC SuperLight. i'll head in that direction also. and on that note, your knowledgeable thoughts on 2things:

1. my boy's very lanky long legged - could a Scott Spark and a tall 8 year old ride a 175mm crank?

2. i have an older XTR shadow derailleur... and was thinking say a 1x9 24t front - XTR 11-34 cassette?
(actually i don't even know if that's a possible setup... have to do some research out there).


my boy's not that aggressive and in the next couple of years i doubt he'd ever be pumping the big ring heading down any hill of consequence.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

biobike said:


> nice on the KMC SuperLight. i'll head in that direction also. and on that note, your knowledgeable thoughts on 2things:
> 
> 1. my boy's very lanky long legged - could a Scott Spark and a tall 8 year old ride a 175mm crank?
> 
> ...


I think 175 cranks are to long even for a long legged kid. The other issue is pedal strikes would be constant with the lower 24" bike. Shortening the 175mm to 160mm or going with the Middleburn 160mm cranks is the way to go. The Middleburn spider is 104/64 BCD which gives you a huge selection of chainrings. You will only find these from MTBtandems.com they are reasonably priced & similar weight of XTR cranks.
The problem with only running a 24T is it has to be mounted in the granny gear position. The chainline will be way off, so when in the last few smaller cogs it will be cross chained badly. Assuming your using a 104mm BCD spider you need to mount the chainring in the middle position to go 1X9, the problem with that is the smallest ring you can get to fit on 104 is a 30 T ring which isn't realistic if your riding area has steep and/or long climbs. I would use your cassette and the 24 T, but add a 32 T ring and go 2x9, the big ring (triple) is completely useless on a kids bike.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice, that'll get you some more use out of the Spark from your youngest.


----------



## drnich (Dec 20, 2004)

*I have one for sale*



biobike said:


> the magical question: does anyone know of a Scott Spark RC 24 for sale out there...
> 
> would suit my little boy well


I have a Spark rc 24 jr in very nice shape. My son has outgrown it.

Pm or email if interested
[email protected]


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but I would like to know if someone knows what specific bb is on this bikes as I need to replace it and don't know what I need.

Thanks.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wellcraft. It's going to be a Euro square taper BB. Just measure the spindle length. I recommend using a titanium bb. You can get them at JR Bicycles or Dan's Comp via online. Easy way to save weight for not a lot of cost difference. You can generally get 10-15% off using coupon codes.


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

the current one is an English bottom bracket, I do have euro on my son's bmx but on the scott is different. Did they come with euro or is just an upgrade from English bb?
I always buy from dans because they have good prices and those discounts

Thanks for the help. Btw, got the trailcraft and wow is an amazing bike. I'm working on a review of the bike and some pics. Will post a new thread for that.


----------



## firemanj92 (Mar 29, 2006)

"what specific bb is on this bikes as I need to replace it and don't know what I need."

Wellcraft I believe its a 68x113. I replaced ours several years ago but will double check today. oem is #TH BB-7420ST-S sqare taper. If I recall
Thanks.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

wellcraft said:


> the current one is an English bottom bracket, I do have euro on my son's bmx but on the scott is different. Did they come with euro or is just an upgrade from English bb?
> I always buy from dans because they have good prices and those discounts
> 
> Thanks for the help. Btw, got the trailcraft and wow is an amazing bike. I'm working on a review of the bike and some pics. Will post a new thread for that.


Ok. Mine was Euro. They must have switched it at some point.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Its a threaded BSA 68mm BB. We ran the Raceface Ti square taper adjustable 107mm BB.
The stock BB was a FSA ISIS 113 BB. Scale should be the same. I would think you could run as narrow as a 110mm without clearance issue's.


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

xc71 said:


> Its a threaded BSA 68mm BB. We ran the Raceface Ti square taper adjustable 107mm BB.
> The stock BB was a FSA ISIS 113 BB. Scale should be the same. I would think you could run as narrow as a 110mm with clearance issue's.


Call me BB confused. Is BSA and Euro the same?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

stom_m3 said:


> Call me BB confused. Is BSA and Euro the same?


I think in this case, yes. You may be thinking of the Italian 70mm threaded BB, which is more of a road/Campy application.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

*bb sizing*

i'm not sure. (pardon my current day bike building ignorance). though i do know i got a used RaceFace SixC crankset with bottom bracket, had my mechanic throw in some new bearings... and it fit.

standard-ish screw-in? (how's that for a non-answer).


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

I would like to go with the same size, just something light that doesn't brake the bank.


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

you'll save a lot of weight by getting a good bottom bracket. i'd troll pinkbike for a bit... look for someone who has an unused / barely used one out there... circa 2007 xtr bb might fit?

and check out xc71's thread on his and other's Scott Spark builds. wealth of info.


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone know what size bolts on the frame of the spark jr has and where to get aluminum or titanium ones? The one on our bike are rusted and would like to replace them with lighter ones an d new ones.

Thanks.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

wellcraft said:


> Anyone know what size bolts on the frame of the spark jr has and where to get aluminum or titanium ones? The one on our bike are rusted and would like to replace them with lighter ones an d new ones.
> 
> Thanks.


Most of the Ti and Alum bolts on this bike came from torontocycles.com


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you remember what size I need on most of the bike?
Also, do u know where can I get new bushing for the frame? Haven't been able to find them anywhere, I just emailed scoot to see if they have them available.

thanks in advance.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

Not sure on the bushing. Most of the bike is M5 & M6 bolts, just measure them and you should find most on their site. If you have any questions, Tom at Tocycles is really good about returning emails as well.


----------

